# A Bonnet for the Baby



## Kimberly N (Apr 12, 2011)

So here it is! I had some more of the blue cloth and a little bit of a different floral I liked. I made a blocky cut (actually more like two blocks stacked on top of each other) out of both fabrics for the bonnet part and then cut a long strip for the casing/tie on the bottom. I added elastic in the casing around the entire bonnet to help it fit nicely on her head. I had intended just to line the bonnet, but it ended up reversible! I used my leftover lace for the brim.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

How cute, and I like that it's reversible. You are quite talented for your little girl.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

the bonnet is darling and so it your little girl!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Both are adorable. That bonnet is so pretty and looks so cute on the baby.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Your little one is absolutely adorable. Love the pictures of her in the sweet little bonnet.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Aw... she's so sweet! And so is the bonnet!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Just in time for Easter. A lovely bonnet and an adorable little girl.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

And sun protection! Yeah! Adorable.

dawn


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

You did a great job, and how nice that it is reversable. She really looks sweet in it. I hope you can get her to keep it on.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Very nice! She's so cute!


----------



## libby (Feb 27, 2011)

So Cute!


----------



## Kimberly N (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone! After all, it's you guys that inspired me to try my hand at it! Kathryn will be the cutest girl at rendezvous! 

And yes, please wish me luck at keeping the bonnet on her head! She takes off shoes and socks and even her diaper if she can get to it! I at least can get a couple of cute pictures.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

She is soooooo cute :kiss: & so is the bonnet 
bopeep


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

That's really a wonderful idea!! I have fabric that I might be able to pull that off with. Wonderful pictures and very adorable.


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

Have you tried the t-shaped bonnets? Very easy sew, quick to make too.

http://www.marthapullen.com/sb/freebies/oldclubdesigns/mpsb32-33-august2006/CLUB-August06project.pdf

I'm not sure how historically accurate they would be for you, but little girls can never have too many hats.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Haha..LOVE it!!!


----------



## Kimberly N (Apr 12, 2011)

Aohtee said:


> Have you tried the t-shaped bonnets? Very easy sew, quick to make too.
> 
> http://www.marthapullen.com/sb/freebies/oldclubdesigns/mpsb32-33-august2006/CLUB-August06project.pdf
> 
> I'm not sure how historically accurate they would be for you, but little girls can never have too many hats.


Those are cute! And it's similar to what I ended up doing but I stitched together the sides. I guess my made up pattern is pretty close to the way it is supposed to be done. I just added the cloth casing at the bottom to enclose the edges and for some elastic to run along the bottom. Then it also made a nice strap to tie together. I'll have to find some ribbon (might have some stashed away!) and try it out!


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

Kimberly N said:


> Those are cute! And it's similar to what I ended up doing but I stitched together the sides. I guess my made up pattern is pretty close to the way it is supposed to be done. I just added the cloth casing at the bottom to enclose the edges and for some elastic to run along the bottom. Then it also made a nice strap to tie together. I'll have to find some ribbon (might have some stashed away!) and try it out!



You know what they say about great minds thinking alike. ... or is is sick minds?

:bouncy:


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I love bonnets on little girls. Your bonnet as well as your little girl look supper sweet!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Awwwww she is sooo cute! I love the bonnet too but the little doll made the picture!


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Awe, now I want a girl, lol...


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Adorable! And just in time for the sunshine. I like the blue side best.

digApony


----------

